
Scribd question: Is there something like Adobe Reader's #page= ? - amichail

======
amichail
With Adobe Reader, you can jump to a page like this:

<http://reports-archive.adm.cs.cmu.edu/anon/2005/CMU-CS-05-193.pdf#page=69>

Is there a way to do this using Scribd?

